# Fuji Odessa?



## robertson1285 (Sep 3, 2005)

Very recently I acquired a used Fuji Odessa bicycle (ladies) and it appears to be in very good condition. Can anyone tell me anything about these bikes? Are they any good as opposed to a generic brand? Thanks!


----------

